# Lab Results In



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Test Description Result Range Units 
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) 10 0-34 IU/mL 
Thyroglobulin, Antibody <1.0 0.0-0.9 IU/mL 
Reverse T3 10 9.2-24.1 ng/dL 
TSH 2.98 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL 
Free T3 2.8 2.0-4.4 pg/mL 
Free T4 1.04 0.82-1.77 ng/dL

Thoughts? I have no clue how to read these.

I did check the median values for the Free T3 and Free T4. Median for FT3 is 3.2 and for FT4 is 1.295, so I am below that in both. Could that cause symptoms even though I am in the reference range?

Also my RT3 to FT3 ratio is good from what I can tell. It is 28.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't know much about RT3, but yes, both your free t4 and free t3 look low to me. I would think a trial on a low dose of levo would be something you'd want to investigate.


----------



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks! I contacted a doctor and he agrees that I could very well be symptomatic. I have an appointment tomorrow!

I got my iron panel results back too. Not sure what to think of them. Seems ok except the ferritin seems a bit low.

Iron: 81 (35-155) ug/dL
TIBC: 340 (250-450) ug/dL
UIBC: 259 (150-375) ug/dL
Iron Sat: 24% (15-55)
Ferritin: 32 (15-150) ng/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timewaster said:


> Thanks! I contacted a doctor and he agrees that I could very well be symptomatic. I have an appointment tomorrow!
> 
> I got my iron panel results back too. Not sure what to think of them. Seems ok except the ferritin seems a bit low.
> 
> ...


Let us know what thyroxine replacement doc puts you on and how much. You do need it. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at least at 75% of the range of the range provided by your lab.

We all should have a little rT3; yours looks about right.

Ferritin should be 50 to 100, the closer to 100, the better. Be very careful taking the iron. Be sure to take it 5 or 6 hours away from your thyroxine replacement as it interferes w/the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.


----------



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks so much! I can't believe I might actually have an answer! This has been going on for years and I've been brushed off more times than I can count. I'll let you know how the appointment goes tomorrow.


----------



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got back from the doc. He was great! Talked to me for an hour! He is starting me on 45mg Armour a day and will go from there. He is going to test for adrenal fatigue and insulin resistance as well. Said to keep taking iron as it was a bit low and he will retest in a few weeks to make sure I am not getting too much. He was very thorough and seems to be covering everything. So happy that I might finally have an answer. I have been feeling this way for years, but it has gotten worse over the last few months.


----------

